# This image may have been photoshopped



## Don Haines (May 16, 2014)

While we wait for the next rumour of the 7D2, 5D4, speedlight700, or the 400F5.6II.... let's have some fun. Post some images that may have been photoshopped... I'll lead off with Godzilla's kitty....


----------



## ahab1372 (May 16, 2014)

That one is authentic. I was there


----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> While we wait for the next rumour of the 7D2, 5D4, speedlight700, or the 400F5.6II.... let's have some fun. Post some images that may have been photoshopped... I'll lead off with Godzilla's kitty....


Who said cat images are boring?


----------



## Dylan777 (May 16, 2014)

Take off at the same time


----------



## climber (May 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Take off at the same time



Is this image yours Dylan777. I read about this one, that it got some kind of award. I don't really remember what.


----------



## Menace (May 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> While we wait for the next rumour of the 7D2, 5D4, speedlight700, or the 400F5.6II.... let's have some fun. Post some images that may have been photoshopped... I'll lead off with Godzilla's kitty....



Its not photoshopped - these cats are native to New Zealand


----------



## Dylan777 (May 16, 2014)

climber said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Take off at the same time
> ...



No, I got it from yahoo page.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2014)

LAX is a very busy airport


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> While we wait for the next rumour of the 7D2, 5D4, speedlight700, or the 400F5.6II.... let's have some fun. Post some images that may have been photoshopped... I'll lead off with Godzilla's kitty....


wohoo))something fun with this photo)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

Click said:


> LAX is a very busy airport



Hey, the customers asked for on-time departures!


----------



## Joe M (Sep 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> While we wait for the next rumour of the 7D2, 5D4, speedlight700, or the 400F5.6II.... let's have some fun. Post some images that may have been photoshopped... I'll lead off with Godzilla's kitty....


Reminds me of "THEM". Can't say I'd be thrilled about giant ants or kitties roaming the Earth.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> While we wait for the next rumour of the 7D2, 5D4, speedlight700, or the 400F5.6II.... let's have some fun. Post some images that may have been photoshopped... I'll lead off with Godzilla's kitty....



Totally fake picture. The guy is using a phone booth and looking at a map? That's crazy!


----------



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> While we wait for the next rumour of the 7D2, 5D4, speedlight700, or the 400F5.6II.... let's have some fun. Post some images that may have been photoshopped... I'll lead off with Godzilla's kitty....



Dear Friend Mr. Haines.
No way that photo have been touch by photoshop---No way.
Well, I just go to the ZOO in my home town, and see a lot of New breed of Animal/ Birds, and take a snap shots for you to proof too---No Photoshop involve. JUST KIDDING.
Well, The Following photos are by the PRO/ Photoshop PRO.---Not by me---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have FUN.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I just go to the ZOO in my home town, and see a lot of New breed of Animal/ Birds, and take a snap shots for you to proof too---No Photoshop involve. JUST KIDDING.
Well, The Following photos are by the PRO/ Photoshop PRO.---Not by me---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have FUN.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I just go to the ZOO in my home town, and see a lot of New breed of Animal/ Birds, and take a snap shots for you to proof too---No Photoshop involve. JUST KIDDING.
Well, The Following photos are by the PRO/ Photoshop PRO.---Not by me---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have FUN.
Surapon


----------



## J.R. (Sep 29, 2014)

surapon said:


> Well, I just go to the ZOO in my home town, and see a lot of New breed of Animal/ Birds, and take a snap shots for you to proof too



There was this Xavier's School for Gifted Youngsters ... and then there is the Zoo in your home town! 

Great images Surapon sir! They sure made me laugh ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2014)

surapon said:


> Well, I just go to the ZOO in my home town, and see a lot of New breed of Animal/ Birds, and take a snap shots for you to proof too---No Photoshop involve. JUST KIDDING.
> Well, The Following photos are by the PRO/ Photoshop PRO.---Not by me---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Have FUN.
> Surapon


WOW those are great!!!!


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2014)

Absolutely fun to look at. But would freak me out to run into them in real life :


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 29, 2014)

Saw this monkey at our Oakland Zoo with a cel phone. I soon then saw pizza's being delivered to the same location!


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2014)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:
 

> Saw this monkey at our Oakland Zoo with a cel phone. I soon then saw pizza's being delivered to the same location!



   ;D
hilarious. Great one


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2014)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Saw this monkey at our Oakland Zoo with a cel phone. I soon then saw pizza's being delivered to the same location!



;D ;D ;D


----------



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Saw this monkey at our Oakland Zoo with a cel phone. I soon then saw pizza's being delivered to the same location!




Ha, Ha, Ha---Ha, Ha, Ha-----I want to know that Big ape will use VISA or MASTERCARD ???----Plus he/ she will get upset that delivery boy send him Pepsi---Not COKE.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## dancook (Oct 7, 2014)

Smoking Lemur by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 7, 2014)

dancook said:


> Smoking Lemur by dancook1982, on Flickr




I got to smoke it smoke it smoke it
;D ;D ;D ;D 
great one!


----------



## bdeutsch (Oct 7, 2014)

dancook said:


> Smoking Lemur by dancook1982, on Flickr


Looks like that lemur rolled the cigarette himself. Very impressive. Lemurs only have pseudo-opposable thumbs, so that's not an easy task.

Deutsch Photography LLC: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 7, 2014)

Took out the trampoline:



Flying Fairy by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Take off at the same time



Not photoshopped. This actually happened! In Breaking Bad, when the two jets collided in mid-air. All the other jets stayed in formation.


----------



## PhilBo (Oct 7, 2014)

Caught this guy just as he was did this stretch. It was really quick. I then, of course, couldn't help myself from "adjusting" the image in PS.




NOOO by Phil Beauchamp, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Oct 14, 2014)

"The crabs human see or eat are usually only six or so inches across their shells. An aerial image taken in the UK captured a massive crab, and is now garnering a lot of attention online. The aerial shot enables viewers to see the full body of the crab, including its pinchers and legs. It's estimated that the beast measures 50 feet long.

Quinton Winter, who runs a website devoted to the weird and unusual, is one of the folks who has seen the picture. Initially, he believed he was looking at a bizarre sand formation that bore a striking resemblance to a crab. However, he now thinks it is indeed a real-life crab -- one that he actually saw in person last summer. Winter explained, 'At first all I could see was some faint movement, then as it rose from the water I thought, 'That's a funny looking bit of driftwood.' It had glazed blank eyes on stalks, swiveling wildly and it clearly was a massive crab with crushing claws.'



The largest known crab in the world is the Japanese Spider Crab. They can measure 12 feet across from claw to claw and weigh up to 40 pounds."

Is it REAL ?---Or Photoshop ??? ( From AOL.com Web Site )
Surapon


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 14, 2014)

Nobody said it had to be good photoshop.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 14, 2014)

Our chicken has decided she likes walking around with her head upside down. I can't imagine it's more comfortable, but I thought about photoshopping this image and putting her head right side up:



Upside Down by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wait, the giant cat is not real!?


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 28, 2014)

I swear my daughter's leg is detachable. I have no idea how she can contort this way:



Shelob by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## jannatul18 (Nov 6, 2014)

Of course that image is photoshopped but still very much good job done. Amazing editing and very sharp finishing.


----------



## Deva (Nov 6, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I swear my daughter's leg is detachable. I have no idea how she can contort this way:
> 
> 
> 
> Shelob by yorgasor, on Flickr



Well, it's either nature or nurture - I'm not sure either is a comfortable answer for you!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 7, 2018)

and still, the earth is flat!







oups, now everyone knows who is this Superhero as I forgot to close my zipper.





Frank


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2018)

Photorex said:


> and still, the earth is flat!
> Frank



Cool picture. Well done, Photorex.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2018)

Photorex said:


> oups, now everyone knows who is this Superhero as I forgot to close my zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that beak seems wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 7, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Yes, that beak seems wrong.



Yes, I took the beak from a hawfink to emphasize the superhero being. The original beak didn't look superhero enough.

Frank


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 12, 2018)

Photorex said:


> and still, the earth is flat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truly a great one!


----------



## Talys (Apr 12, 2018)

Photorex said:


> oups, now everyone knows who is this Superhero as I forgot to close my zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Awesome ;D

Byrd-El of the Saggitari!


----------



## stevelee (Apr 12, 2018)

Albrecht Dürer was an early user of Photoshop:


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2018)

Not sure about this one..... it could be real.....


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2018)

I Want to Believe


----------



## Talys (Jun 19, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Not sure about this one..... it could be real.....



Nah, they don't have trees like that in Scotland. ;D


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ohh wow!
Amazingly done!   
So funny


----------



## stevelee (Jul 4, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Albrecht Dürer was an early user of Photoshop:



Perhaps I should add, for those who aren’t Dürer fans, that the original is entitled “Ritter, Tod, und Teufel.”


----------

